# An Unexpected Surprise!!! Birth Story and Baby Reveal!



## ambertwogood

So, I had a HROB appointment last Monday for a bbp. Everything was great. Later that night I noticed a slight change in my discharge and thought that it could possibly be fluid but it wasn't enough of a change to call my OB or go in. I also began noticing low back pain and abdominal cramps but they weren't painful , I didn't feel tightening, and there was no consistancy so I couldn't time them. I also noticed ( I had posted about my dog acting weird a few weeks ago) that the dog majorly stepped up her weirdness from what it had already been. I went to sleep. Woke up Tuesday, all was normal ( or so I thought) that evening the same symptoms as before and I had still been noticing the "discharge" but attributed it to what I had read about in books that discharge normally changes a little towards the end. Slept fine. Got up Wednesday for my regular ob appointment. She checked me, I was dilated to one. She had me schedule an induction. I did for the 13th. I was about to leave when I remembered that she needed to do a bpp for my hrob BC I had to cancel with them. As she stuck the probe to my belly I asked if she thought there was any medical reason I should schedule the induction sooner and she replied a yes all your fluid is gone! She thought the baby was in distress, then I told her I may of had a slow leak and what I had noticed. She checked the fluid with litmus paper, it definetely was fluid, and she double checked under a microscope. I went to the hospital and they hooked me up to the monitors. I was having contractions every three minutes and didn't even know it! She was born at 8:34 am Thursday February 5th after a horrific night! They refused to give me any pain medication I could only get an epidural. Which I had already made clear I did not want BC just the thought of not being able to move/feel my legs was absolutely terrifying to me. I got to 4/5 cenimeters with nothing. Then as I felt backed into a corner with no option. I also didn't get a tub and wasn't allowed to shower BC fluid lose and induction with pit. They wanted baby to come faster BC water had went two days previous so they gave me pit. They did the epi ( a student mind you) which was terrifying in itself. He couldn't get it placed and his supervisor let him try like 20 times before he placed it for him! I thought he was going to paralyse me! The epi took a long time to work so he gave me a bolos which was WAY too much, when that took effect it was a nightmare! I completely lost it. The nurse trying to reassure me told me that feeling would go away in a couple hours. I reluctantly went to sleep praying that when I woke she. Would be right and my legs would feel better. She came back three hrs later to check me and woke me up. My legs felt worse. I completely lost it at this point. I couldn't move at all. Couldn't roll over or pull myself up in the bed. And to make matters worse my legs literally felt like they were twisted up together. When someone wouldmove them if I watched it terrified me BC what I was feeling like where I thought my legs were was not where they actually were. It literally felt like I had woken up from a coma and had found out they amputated my legs from the waist down. I began to hysterically sob and verbalized that I didn't know what was worse the pain or the epi. I had no idea how I was going to have her or why on earth someone would intentionally get pregnant with a second knowing they were going to get an epi. I made them turn down the pump. An hour later my legs still felt the same but now I could also feel incredibly painful contractions. When I realised there was no inbetween I would either be in pain or freaked about my legs they ended up having to give me ativan to calm me down, which knocked me out. At 8 am they checked me she was coming down, they sat up and I began pyshing at 820. I had a baby at 8:34. 15 minutes of pushing! I don't know how I managed that w/o being able to feel. I got a second degree tear. I did not poop! I had been worried about that. Unfortunately, the ativan put me in such a fog I don't really remember anything about her delivery and right after. I'm really upset about that. And furious with my OB for making me get an epi as I had no other choice for pain relief. Everyone had went home at about midnight BC we didn't think she would be here til the next day and everything happened so fast no one had time to get there but I'm glad. It was just me and so which is what I had wanted but couldn't bring myself to make happen. She was 6.1 lbs, 18 inches, with brown hair and blue eyes. She ended up getting jaundice and had to stay under the lights the last day we were there which was 5 days! But all is well. She's perfect and her dad is smitten! I will say this though. I've heard a lot of people say that when they're baby was born they instantly forgot about the horrible labor. This was not the case for me and I'm still a little butt hurt that things happened the way they did. I kind of feel like my OB stole my birth experience from me. Oh well Emma Kate is perfect. Breastfeeding is going great! We got it down the first day and have had no problems. Its not even that painful. She even takes a paci and drinks from a bottle occasionally for supplementing and has no problem going back to breast with a perfect latch! And she's a great baby. She sleeps wonderfully and only Cry's if she needs something. Well sorry for the book here she is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150210_105432.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 66









IMG_20150210_105355.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## dom85

She's beautiful, congratulations!

I know what you mean about not forgetting the birth, I had DS over five years ago and still remember what an ordeal it was, but I'm doing it again and just hoping that what they say about two labours not being the same is true and that this one will be a more positive experience.


----------



## sbl

Congratulations!
She's fab!


----------



## hanni

She is gorgeous! Congratulations. What a crazy birth story, good job you remembered before you left and she discovered your waters had gone.


----------



## Pandora0814

Congrats!


----------



## calm81

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Eline

Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## babifever

Awwwww congrats, so cute


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations, she is beautiful :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations xxx


----------



## michelle535

Congratulations!


----------



## BabyCleo

congrats!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congratulations on your baby girl - she's gorgeous! I'm confused why an epidural was so terrifying for you, and why it caused you to be hysterical. Personally, I felt so much love and appreciation for my OBGYN bc he delivered a healthy baby boy. My "birth plan" didn't go as planned either. But all that truly matters is that my son was born healthy and safe. At any rate - enjoy that little princess! I love her name - and her little bow! So sweet! Congrats again! :flower:


----------



## annaroy

Gorgeous baby girl, congratulations!! The birth process sounded completely terrifying though. Allow yourself permission to grieve for what you had expected but didn't get. I know some women think 'I got the healthy baby, why should I complain?' But birth and meeting your baby for the first time should be a beautiful experience.. And it's upsetting when you're plagued with 'what ifs' and 'I should have..'. I hope you get to debrief with someone about the birth, get some counselling later on, maybe let the hospital know how you felt (you might get an apology?!), have a rebirth ceremony (eg where some women have a nice bath with petals floating and holding your beautiful girl as you visualise what you would have liked happen?). Congratulations again on your sweet baby and thank you for sharing your story xx


----------

